# SimpleDateFormat: Unparseable date



## Nux vomika (4. Jan 2012)

Hallo,

Ich habe dieses Datum (als String): Dec 13, 2011 12:00:00 AM


```
SimpleDateFormat df = new SimpleDateFormat("MMM dd, yyyy hh:mm:ss aa");
            df.parse(dateString);
```

Warum bekomme ich diese Exception: java.text.ParseException: Unparseable date: "Dec 13, 2011 12:00:00 AM"?

Viele Grüße
Nux vomika


----------



## VfL_Freak (4. Jan 2012)

Moin,

schau mal hier :
http://www.java-forum.org/java-basi...ava-text-parseexception-unparseable-date.html

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Jan 2012)

Probiers mal so:

```
new SimpleDateFormat("MMM d, yyyy hh:mm:ss a);"
```


----------



## SlaterB (4. Jan 2012)

hier siehts so aus, als würde für 'Dec' besser ein englisches Locale zu verwenden sein,
nur [c]new SimpleDateFormat("MMM dd, yyyy hh:mm:ss aa");[/c] kann auf deutsch geeicht sein, je nach Betriebssystem-Einstellung

der Fall steht im anderen Link nicht


----------



## faetzminator (4. Jan 2012)

Es funktioniert, wenn du ein Locale angibst.

```
SimpleDateFormat df = new SimpleDateFormat("MMM dd, yyyy hh:mm:ss aa", Locale.US);
```


----------



## Nux vomika (4. Jan 2012)

Danke,

hilft mir aber nicht weiter, da das Pattern übereinstimmt.

Edit: Danke, der Fehler ist nun weg. Jedoch bekomme ich als String bei df.toString das:

java.text.SimpleDateFormat@de170c67

Edit2: Hat sich erledigt.

Nochmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------

